# Christmas Aquabid Betta Giveaway



## DiiQue

************************************************** ********
LEGAL DISCLAIMER:
This giveaway is in no way sponsored by BettaFish.com or it's affiliates. I take full responsibility for the giveaway. The winner will be randomly selected using the rafflecopter.com system.
************************************************** ********

_Oh the weather outside is frightful
but the fire is so delightful
and since we've no place to go
let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!_

To get everyone into the holiday spirit, I've decided to host a little giveaway that is open for any member who had joined before this thread was posted. 

*Prize: *One Aquabid Betta (buy it now listings only). The winner is responsible for ensuring that the seller they chose to buy from will ship to their country. I will pay for shipping and transhipper costs to get the betta to you as fast and as comfortable as possible. 

*Rules:* Only one entry per person. Participants must have been a member before I posted this thread (I will ask Mods to verify join date).

*To enter:* People just need to go to the following link, enter their BettaFish.com username and join the giveaway! When the entry window ends, I will click the "random selector button" on the site and a winner will be chosen.

https://sites.google.com/site/christmasbettagiveaway/

It's that easy! Hurry, entry window closes December 8!

Good Luck to all!!!!!!!!!!! Now I have to go back to counting again in the other thread...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I just entered! The betta would be a great x mas present for myself!


----------



## lelei

Oh I love it, Diique..guess I need to find more room..there is always more room for an AB fish!!!


----------



## Alcemistnv

entered!


----------



## Hershey

A member of this site or Aquabid?


----------



## DiiQue

Hershey said:


> A member of this site or Aquabid?


A member of this site. I'm an Aquabid member already and will do the actual purchasing, etc.


----------



## Hershey

DiiQue said:


> A member of this site. I'm an Aquabid member already and will do the actual purchasing, etc.


Oh okay. Entered, then.


----------



## lauraannq

fingers crossed!


----------



## titolatino1970

ok i entered


----------



## Hershey

Shh. don't bump the t-- oops


----------



## Laki

This is a nice idea.. Canadian members welcome??


----------



## DiiQue

Laki said:


> This is a nice idea.. Canadian members welcome??


Yup.. if the seller ships to your country and there's a transhipper, its all fair game.


----------



## Freyja

Entered


----------



## Laki

Thanks! entered.


----------



## madmonahan

Don't think I'll win! But intered anyway!


----------



## betta lover1507

entered


----------



## Creat

WEEEE! Entered though my luck is sucky lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

So you pay for everything, and the winner chooses the Betta they want? I'll enter if it's like that.


----------



## marblebetta90

this is going to sound stupid, but how do u enter? instead of entering email, do i just type in username? thx


----------



## Friendlyfishies

YAY! I better hold on to my four leaf clover  ...


----------



## DiiQue

LebronTheBetta said:


> So you pay for everything, and the winner chooses the Betta they want? I'll enter if it's like that.


yup, all expenses paid. :-D


----------



## DiiQue

marblebetta90 said:


> this is going to sound stupid, but how do u enter? instead of entering email, do i just type in username? thx


i believe you either log in via facebook or you can create a rafflecopter account. once in, you can enter just by typing your Bettafish.com username. others, please chime in if i am incorrect (i didnt enter myself for obvious reasons, lol).


----------



## madmonahan

I put in my email. Then it asked me for my username and I gave it! XD


----------



## madmonahan

DiiQue you got my hopes up!!  now I'm getting exited!  I can't wait
To see who wins! Good luck everyone!! Xp


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Okay, I'll go ahead and enter.


----------



## RedRaz

This is a wonderful giveaway DiiQue! You are so generous. *hugs* Good luck to everyone! I just entered.


----------



## tanseattle

entered; this is my first time


----------



## twolovers101

Entered, just for the heck of it, I have no luck with raffles what-so-ever xD


----------



## aemaki09

Wow, so generous! I have absolutely no luck, but maybe it'll turn around a bit? lol I HOPE!


----------



## buddhauser

How fun! Thanks, your awesome! Ive never entered a contest on here before lol good luck to all.


----------



## MidTnBetta

Haha entering now! This is so nice of you! I never win give-aways but this would be the perfect one to win!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Ooooh! I joined! This is an amazingly generous thing you're doing DiiQue.


----------



## DiiQue

Thanks guys. It was the least I could do... this site and it's members have taught me alot about fish keeping. Dr. Z is going strong and I can honestly say that if it wasnt for the information on all of the sticky posts and the rocket fast responses I've received from the veterans, he would most likely be at the rainbow bridge now.

Anyways, Xmas is my favorite time of the year and I love it when people get excited about presents (I know I do)... also, I think these contests help bring our little community on the web -- closer. =)

Now, back to the never ending cycle of "counting before the mods _oppa gangnam style_ us". We did get to 64 last night! hehe


----------



## JAGalletta

Entered! Such a great idea and opportunity!


----------



## dbrooke1

okay, entered!  this is amazingly generous of you!


----------



## Juicebox

do i need to log in with my fb account or how do i do it?


----------



## DiiQue

You have the option to log on via FB or you can create a rafflecopter account... Whichever is easier for you. Once signed in, youthen just enter your bettafish username and enter.


----------



## Juicebox

thank you


----------



## Laki

juicebox, your avatar fish looks like mine (kind of)


----------



## SDragon

I'm entered. Thank You So Much!


----------



## madmonahan

cant wait!!! im sssooo exited!


----------



## Sena Hansler

totally entered for the fun of it


----------



## lexylex0526

Entered!! So excited! This is a wonderful giveaway, thanks!


----------



## crowntaillove

wow, you're so generous!


----------



## registereduser

Question: Does the winner have to choose a betta or can they choose a different type of fish? Or a plant? Or maybe some driftwood or snails?


----------



## DiiQue

registereduser said:


> Question: Does the winner have to choose a betta or can they choose a different type of fish? Or a plant? Or maybe some driftwood or snails?


Hmmm.. It would have to be a betta, as that was what I had asked permission for from the mods. I would have to get their permission for any changes. Maybe in a future contest we can have an "anything aquarium related item" as a prize.


----------



## registereduser

unfortunately I am out of room :|

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## chadi

im sad, i joined too late.


----------



## orangemonster

chadi said:


> im sad, i joined too late.


Me too  guess we can always wait for the next one heehee :-D


----------



## Fabian

I've never bought a betta from aquabid before and i don't know how it works.LOL.
If anyone could teach me that would be wonderful.


----------



## registereduser

Fabian said:


> I've never bought a betta from aquabid before and i don't know how it works.LOL.
> If anyone could teach me that would be wonderful.


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=58009


----------



## Fabian

Thanks,i just realize there was a thread.


----------



## moonsand0wls

entered


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Entered! This is such an awesome idea! Thanks for doing this


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Done ^^


----------



## rosy delta

Thanks so much!! Entered!


----------



## GreyHounD

DiiQue, so you'll be the one to sponsor the cost of the betta and the shipping?


----------



## DiiQue

GreyHounD said:


> DiiQue, so you'll be the one to sponsor the cost of the betta and the shipping?


Yes... the winner picks the betta, I buy and pay for both the fish and the shipping costs. I'll coordinate everything between the seller, the transhipper and the winner so the fish gets to where he/she needs to be.


----------



## tanseattle

When is the draw? Christmas day?


----------



## DiiQue

entry closes dec 8 and draw will be on Dec 9, hopefully this will give enough time to get the little guy to the winner before Dec 25.. but that all depends on the shipment times of the particular seller.


----------



## Chuckee

Is it really that easy? Or did I miss a step?


----------



## DiiQue

Chuckee said:


> Is it really that easy? Or did I miss a step?


Not sure what you are asking... but, if you mean -- that easy to join and win... then yes, you just join and you have a chance to win. Anyways, only those who were members PRIOR to the thread post date can enter.


----------



## tanseattle

Good planning. I think we have enough time for shipping. Transhipper split their weeks so every week there will be a shipping going to one of the transhippers.


----------



## Chuckee

DiiQue said:


> Not sure what you are asking... but, if you mean -- that easy to join and win... then yes, you just join and you have a chance to win. Anyways, only those who were members PRIOR to the thread post date can enter.


By which you mean not me. :-(


----------



## Chuckee

I'm sorry... I don't know how I missed that.

Ah, well. Can't have everything, and I suppose it is the only way to keep pepole from muling accounts just to enter.


----------



## DiiQue

Chuckee said:


> I'm sorry... I don't know how I missed that.
> 
> Ah, well. Can't have everything, and I suppose it is the only way to keep pepole from muling accounts just to enter.


NP and you're correct with the muling prevention reason for that rule. Anyways, there will be other times.. dont worry. =)


----------



## twolovers101

somewhat random question

Say a person wins the raffle, but suddenly finds themselves without space for another fish and declines the win, does a runner up get it (or will there be a re-draw)? (I'm asking because on the off chance I actually do win, even though I currently do have space for another, I may end up rescuing a friend's neglected betta instead and suddenly not have room anymore) If that makes sense


----------



## DiiQue

twolovers101 said:


> somewhat random question
> 
> Say a person wins the raffle, but suddenly finds themselves without space for another fish and declines the win, does a runner up get it (or will there be a re-draw)? (I'm asking because on the off chance I actually do win, even though I currently do have space for another, I may end up rescuing a friend's neglected betta instead and suddenly not have room anymore) If that makes sense


Makes sense.. If the winner declines the prize, there will be a redraw using the same contestants, minus the winner who declined.


----------



## twolovers101

Okay, thanks for clearing that up xD


----------



## tanseattle

What is the limitation of the amount of the betta you can purchase? Some buy now special color and pattern can go over $100 a betta. You should let us know the maximum amount of the award for example $40 (again some betta are over $100).

Tan


----------



## DiiQue

tanseattle said:


> What is the limitation of the amount of the betta you can purchase? Some buy now special color and pattern can go over $100 a betta. You should let us know the maximum amount of the award for example $40 (again some betta are over $100).
> 
> Tan


I knew I forgot something... Thanks for asking these very important questions Tan. Maximum fish value is $60USD.


----------



## tanseattle

DiiQue said:


> I knew I forgot something... Thanks for asking these very important questions Tan. Maximum fish value is $60USD.


The betta like that in your avatar will cost at least $200


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Does that include the shipping?


----------



## DiiQue

meiperfectneina19 said:


> Does that include the shipping?


Betta: $60 max price

Shipping: Not included here. This is separate, but I will pay for the fastest way to get fish from transhipper to your house.


----------



## DiiQue

tanseattle said:


> The betta like that in your avatar will cost at least $200


I bought mine for only 9dollars (I'm in Mexico). He's a normal crowntail. :-D


----------



## meiperfectneina19

DiiQue said:


> Betta: $60 max price
> 
> Shipping: Not included here. This is separate, but I will pay for the fastest way to get fish from transhipper to your house.


ok Thanks.


----------



## moonsand0wls

So does this contest include shipping prices? I live in New Zealand, sooo. XD


----------



## DiiQue

If the seller ships to your country, then yes. Who is the transhipper to New Zealand?


----------



## bettasareawesome

I entered! That's really cool of you DiiQue


----------



## moonsand0wls

I'm not sure! I've never shipped before. How do you find out?


----------



## DiiQue

moonsand0wls said:


> I'm not sure! I've never shipped before. How do you find out?


The sellers on Aquabid usually list the countries they ship to and the names of the transhipper(s) for each respective country. I've read Australia being listed and I know it's a stone throw away from NZ... Though I know both countries are super strict on the importation of animals. Hopefully you find a seller that ships to your location.


----------



## moonsand0wls

DiiQue said:


> The sellers on Aquabid usually list the countries they ship to and the names of the transhipper(s) for each respective country. I've read Australia being listed and I know it's a stone throw away from NZ... Though I know both countries are super strict on the importation of animals. Hopefully you find a seller that ships to your location.


Thank you  I will look now and see how many


----------



## a123andpoof

Glad to see another one of these! Im not going to enter but good luck everyone!


----------



## irishcreep

Good on ya DiiQue.


----------



## MIKEV1

Hehe entered


----------



## Kytkattin

Entered! This would be fantastic for my little project on introducing proper betta care to children in the classroom!


----------



## hannah16

I entered though I don't think I'll win.

Is there any type of limit to what you'll spend on the winners' betta?


----------



## bettasareawesome

$60 is the most.


----------



## Phaydra

I can't enter but here is a list of Transhippers I know they use on Aquabid. I removed some info because DiiQue is handling that for you guys. DiiQue maybe you can get this list moved to your main post. Just a FYI for those who have never used Transhippers. They ship in lots to keep cost down so shipment to you country could be 2 weeks to a month. When you pick your Betta most have a list of Transhippers and next shipment date to each Transhipper.

U.S.A​ 

 JESSE ​
 Linda Olson​
 Jennifer Viveiros ​
 Julie Tran ​
 *CANADA *​ 

 Hung Pham :​
 Mexico​ 

 *Armando Santana Rubio : *​
 AUSTRALIA​ 

 Jodi-Lea Matheson​
 United Kingdom (UK) Dani Pegley
​ GERMANY and EUROPEAN​ 

 Jan Sabbman​
 Singapore​ 

 MAINLAND FISHFARM ​
 Philippines : Gerald Prodon​


----------



## DiiQue

Thanks Phaydra for the post. I'll leave it as is for now since most, if not all Aquabid sellers have this information on each auction page. If the winner has any questions, I will try and straighten things out for them offline. I'll be sure to include the list as an example in future contests though!


----------



## Laki

o-o can't- pick- even one!


----------



## Polishdiva1

I'm having issues with entering  All I see if home and a Rafflecopter giveaway


----------



## DiiQue

Polishdiva1 said:


> I'm having issues with entering  All I see if home and a Rafflecopter giveaway


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. 

It looks like Rafflecopter updated/changed their site and this is affecting the direct link back to the raffle itself. I updated it to point to a Facebook page, but you'll need to log into Facebook to actually get to see and enter the contest... 

I'll continue to work on the original link but for now, people will need to log in via Facebook.


----------



## Myates

Yup, I had to use my FB to sign in.. but entered  Thank you for holding this drawing, it's nice to see something such as this for our community!


----------



## DragonFish

Do we need to re-enter on facebook if we've already entered on Rafflecopter or...?


----------



## DiiQue

DragonFish said:


> Do we need to re-enter on facebook if we've already entered on Rafflecopter or...?


Nope... its still being hosted in rafflecopter so everyone's entry using the old link is safe (I checked - 83 entries last time I looked). :-D


----------



## Hershey

Nice.


----------



## DragonFish

Awesome! xD I thought so, just thought I'd make sure.


----------



## Joytattoo

entered heres hoping


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I entered ^-^


----------



## mplsmommy

Just entered!
DiiQue this is so generous of you!! Thank you!


----------



## thephantomdragon

too bad i didnt join sooner!! this would have been a lovely contest to enter


----------



## Phaydra

thephantomdragon said:


> too bad i didnt join sooner!! this would have been a lovely contest to enter


Yeah I feel the same way. My husband couldn't tell me no to a 4th Betta if I won it! DiiQue you should take orders and run it as a contest front. I would be your best customer.


----------



## DiiQue

Phaydra said:


> Yeah I feel the same way. My husband couldn't tell me no to a 4th Betta if I won it! DiiQue you should take orders and run it as a contest front. I would be your best customer.


LOL... That would be a funny thing, though I dont know how you could explain to your husband how you ALWAYS win these "contests".. 

There will be many more of these contest in the future so dont fret guys! :-D


----------



## Phaydra

DiiQue said:


> LOL... That would be a funny thing, though I dont know how you could explain to your husband how you ALWAYS win these "contests"..
> 
> There will be many more of these contest in the future so dont fret guys! :-D



Sweetie pie aren't you glad you married me. Look how lucky I am. ;-)


----------



## DiiQue

Only 3 more days before contest ends! If you are eligible to join and haven't entered yet, what the heck are you waiting for??? Hehehe.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Man it never selects the first one  Shame I was the first entrie lol.


----------



## hannah16

I was 82nd I think, Lol. But who knows? It's a random drawing =]


----------



## DiiQue

Yeah its all random so fair game to all... You never know... Fate may reward you for being first!


----------



## DiiQue

LATEST NUMBER: 92 entries so far as of this post!


----------



## Hershey

Wow, lots of competition.


----------



## hannah16

Today is the day!!!!! Who won 8D?!?!! <--- Excited.


----------



## madmonahan

It's December 7th here....I thought it finished on December 8th.


----------



## hannah16

Aww, It's the 7th isn't it ;w;.... Lol, Sad now. I wanted to hear the winner today..

I honestly thought it ended today, the 7th. Oops. Still pumped though.


----------



## madmonahan

Lol I know! I can't wait! I know I didn't win but I want to see who did!!


----------



## rosy delta

oh me me me!! naw I never win, but i hope whoever does posts pics of their new betta!! Looking is almost as good as having.


----------



## DiiQue

rosy delta said:


> oh me me me!! naw I never win, but i hope whoever does posts pics of their new betta!! Looking is almost as good as having.


+1. You hit the bullseye. Looking is as good as winning.

If it makes you guys/gals feel better, you all have a bigger chance of winning than me!  Only a few more hours left before the entry window closes!


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, so excited!!  Good luck everyone!! And to whoever wins, I can't wait to see all the pictures!!


----------



## hannah16

I've never won something like this. I REALLY want too though. I feel like it's my only chance at getting a Thail betta ;-;


----------



## DiiQue

Just checked.. Only 4hrs 20mins left before it closes... 98 entries so far!


----------



## madmonahan

Two more entries and you have a hundred! 

Can't wait! Goodluck everyone!! XD


----------



## Fabian

Super exited now!!


----------



## hannah16

Will the winner be announced tonight?


----------



## DiiQue

Yup. It'll be way past midnight in the U.S. (have to play some games of LoL) but will video me pressing the random generator button and will post accordingly.


----------



## DragonFish

xD Time to pour myself a little extra tea and settle in for a wait! I totally have to stay up to see who wins!


----------



## lexylex0526

What time is it being announced central time? (America) So excited!!


----------



## Hershey

-flail- I'm more nervous than excited.


----------



## DiiQue

50 more minutes left and we have 99 entries in! I'll try and post the winner within an hour and a half of the contest closing (currently trying to get my sick son to fall asleep with no success). 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## meiperfectneina19

It is hard to fall asleep when one is sick. Good luck with that and hope he feels better soon.


----------



## DragonFish

Oh definitely, take your time! Hope he can get some rest and feel better soon!


----------



## DiiQue

Last 10mins! My son finally fell asleep so will do my best to post right away... Going to run tests with my video to make sure the screen is readable.


----------



## DragonFish

Awesome!! Can't wait!!


----------



## lexylex0526

So excited!!


----------



## Mo

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hannah16

Oh please announce the winner =]!!! I'm about to burst with excitement.


----------



## Hershey

-screech-


----------



## ktbrew

Is it going to be posted here?!!!


----------



## Mo

I think he's gonna post the winner soon!


----------



## Mo

Good night, getting sleepy, lol


----------



## DiiQue

Sorry to keep you all waiting guys and thank you for your patience! I had some issues on where to upload the video recording of the drawing (so you guys know it was a fair and random selection). Without further delay....

And the winner is.....

*Kytkattin* 

 

Location: California


Link to YouTube Recording of Draw:
 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqeCExXm_xI


CONGRATS Kytkattin and sorry if I mispronounced your name there! Can't edit live and spontaneous shows. =)


----------



## twolovers101

Congrats!!


----------



## DragonFish

Fantastic!! Congrats Kytkattin!!!


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Congrats ^^


----------



## Hershey

Congrats! :greenyay:


----------



## Fabian

Congratulations,Kytkattin!!


----------



## madmonahan

Congrats!!!!! Must must post pictures of the new betta!!! Congratulations Kytkattin!!!!  XD


----------



## Friendlyfishies

congrats!


----------



## DiiQue

A BIG THANK YOU to everyone who entered and for all of you who stayed awake just to see the results! This giveaway would not have been possible without you all!!!! 

I hope everyone has a happy and safe Holiday Season and a joyous and fruitful New Years!

Don't worry, we'll have many more similar contests in the near future (I just have too much fun with these)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishcreep

Congrats!


----------



## Kytkattin

Oh my goodness, I am so excited! I just got your e-mail, I will reply soon!


----------



## ktbrew

Also you must post the fish you choose! I cant wait to see!


----------



## Mo

Awesome!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Congrats!!!


----------



## Viva

ktbrew said:


> Also you must post the fish you choose! I cant wait to see!


I agree, congrats!


----------



## Laki

Grats!!! Can't wait to see the chosen christmas fish


----------



## Kytkattin

Yes, I will post tons of pictures. I just have to set up the perfect home for him first. I am leaning towards a giant for a 10 gallon I have!


----------



## rosy delta

How wonderful for you!! And how great to have a contest where you "know" the person who wins, even if it isnt a personal know. I am so happy for you


----------



## bettasareawesome

congragulations Kytkattin


----------



## Kytkattin

I wanted to post that I finally picked out my betta. A big thank you to DiiQue for being patient while I picked him out and, of course, for doing this contest in the first place! I cannot wait for my new fish to arrive! This is a dream come true!

And I am sure you all want to see pictures so here is what was posted on Aquabid:


----------



## aemaki09

Wow!! he's cute!! is he a giant?? just wondering why they have a pic of him against a ruler.

I bet you are soooo excited for him to arrive!


----------



## Kytkattin

Yes, he is a giant. I have always wanted a giant but felt like the "Kings" at Petco were too dark in color for my liking, and I only recently was able to set up a 10 gallon tank. He is 4.5 months old, so I am not sure how much bigger he might get, but even 2 full inches of body is a large fish! Probably the largest I have ever owned now that I think of it...


----------



## hannah16

Late, but congrats :3 I'm glad you picked out a pretty betta! Was wondering when it would be, Lol <3


----------



## madmonahan

wow! very pretty!


----------



## Viva

Gorgeous colors! I want to own a giant one day too, nice pick!


----------



## dramaqueen

Kytkattin said:


> Yes, he is a giant. I have always wanted a giant but felt like the "Kings" at Petco were too dark in color for my liking, and I only recently was able to set up a 10 gallon tank. He is 4.5 months old, so I am not sure how much bigger he might get, but even 2 full inches of body is a large fish! Probably the largest I have ever owned now that I think of it...


Congrats! He's pretty!


----------



## stangant

THAT IS AN AMAZING FISH!! If I had seen one like him a while ago probably would have jumped at that, I do agree the giants at petco are way to dark!


----------



## Kytkattin

I just wanted to update that HE HAS ARRIVED! I am acclimating him now, and will post pictures over in the picture section of the forum in just a minute if you want to see him. Not great photos yet, but those will come later.


----------



## Destinystar

That is awesome and congrats on your winning !!!!


----------



## royal

Any pics?


----------



## royal

I mean like now that he is settled in his tank.


----------

